# SCOTT HTC Columbia Team just keeps winning, are the bikes that good?



## MCAddictR3 (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently watched the Philadelphia International Bike Race in person since I live in the area and have to say how amazed I was on how the HTC-Columbia team just keeps winning so much with the Scott Bikes. I mean they just swept the Men and Women's bike race for the second year in a row in an impressive display of cycling skill and endurance. Anybody else see that on TV!! 

I watched the race from many different vantage points including the Infamous Manayunk Wall and being a proud Addict owner and "wanna be" racer myself, I can appreciate how sweet the bike handles throughout the race. Im not exactly sure how long they have been the #1 team in the world but I cant recall the last recent time I have heard any other team being credited. I find myself asking how much credit does the bike really deserve or is the team itself that highly skilled and well supported to continually win so consistently.

What do you think?:idea:


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

They make great bikes and they have a strong team so yeah, they're going to win races. If they were on Cannondales, Cervelos, Colnagos, Gurus, etc, etc, would it make any difference? I doubt it.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes I think SCOTT does make a great bike but I think at the pro level it really doesn't make a differance what MFG their riding. They are all pretty much layed out the sameway; gearing/componets.... 

I beleive in the rider and their ability to ride at lenghts and speeds we dream about or lust after. So it maybe a combination of the two but I leaning a little more on the condition of the rides and the strengths.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

One cool thing about the bikes the big boys ride is if their use changes anything about the stock bike and if those changes make their way to future production/public bikes. An example would be Cavendish needing a stiffer fork and stem. I find those little tweaks interesting.


----------

